# Deus Ex: Human Revolution



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

*STORY*
You play Adam Jensen, an ex-SWAT specialist who's been handpicked to oversee the defensive needs of one of America's most experimental biotechnology firms. Your job is to safeguard company secrets, but when a black ops team breaks in and kills the very scientists you were hired to protect, everything you thought you knew about your job changes

Badly wounded during the attack, you have no choice but to become mechanically augmented and you soon find yourself chasing down leads all over the world, never knowing who you can trust. At a time when scientific advancements are turning athletes, soldiers and spies into super enhanced beings, someone is working very hard to ensure mankind's evolution follows a particular path.

You need to discover where that path lies. Because when all is said and done, the decisions you take, and the choices you make, will be the only things that can change it.

*Developed By:* Eidos Interactive,
*Publisher:* Square Enix
*Release Date:* August 23rd, 2011 (North America)
                                 August 25rd, 2011(Aus)
                                August 26rd, 2011 (Europe)

*Platform:* PS3,XBOX 360 & PC 
*Official Website:* *www.deusex.com/


*videogames.techfresh.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Deus-Ex-Human-Revolution-gameplay.jpg

*lifeculturegeekstuff.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/deus-ex-human-revolution.jpg

*media.pcgamer.com/files/2010/12/Deus-Ex-Human-Revolution-Bonus-Content-Thumbnail-627x318.jpg
*
Minimum System Requirements*

OPERATING SYSTEM: Microsoft Windows XP (admin rights required)/Microsoft Windows Vista (admin rights required)

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 3 GHz or AMD Athlon 2.5 GHz

RAM: 1GB (Windows XP) / 2GB (Windows Vista) system memory

GRAPHICS: NVIDIA GeForce 6 series 6800GT (or better) / ATI 1800XT (or better)

SOUND: Direct X 9.0c compatible sound card and drivers

DVD-ROM: DVD-ROM drive

HARD DRIVE: 8 GB Free Space

INPUT DEVICES: Keyboard and mouse

*
Recommended System Requirements*

OPERATING SYSTEM: Microsoft Windows XP (admin rights required)/Microsoft Windows Vista (admin rights required)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz or Athlon 64 X2 4400

RAM: 2 GB system memory

GRAPHICS: nVidia GeForce 9800 GTX or ATI HD4800

SOUND: Direct X 9.0c compatible sound card and drivers

DVD-ROM: DVD-ROM drive

HARD DRIVE: 8 GB Free Space


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Deus Ex:Human Revolution Discussion Thread*

Well, Deus Ex was one epic game so this one has BIG shoes to fill. I just hope it meets expectations which are very high in the first place. Looking very good as of now.Eidos, Please don't screw this up, pwease :3.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Huh. Requirements are very good I mean in a good way that they are low. I like that character specially that guy with specs. Looking forward to this one hope this is good.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 12, 2011)

^^
its gonna be great. And that guy's name is Adam Jensen.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Then who is the guy shooting with Shotgun because Adam is standing next to him???


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *media.pcgamer.com/files/2010/12/Deus-Ex-Human-Revolution-Bonus-Content-Thumbnail-627x318.jpg


This is hilarious.

@Gameranand
Those are two separate screenshots.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Oh yeah got it. The shotgun has so much artwork on it. Looks kinda cool.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 12, 2011)

Honestly, I thought Deus Ex 2 was a joke (Compared to 1) . And yeah as Pyro said, DE3 has got huge shoes to fill..really big ones  

Now all we need is a System Shock 3 announcement as well, and that'll make my day.


----------



## abhidev (May 12, 2011)

So its both FPS + TPS???


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> So its both FPS + TPS???


Yup depending on the situation.


----------



## abhidev (May 13, 2011)

hmmm...i would love it if its more TPS than FPS...


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

Like I said it depends on situation so we'll have to wait and watch until game gets released because you never know which part is more and which is less.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 13, 2011)

Waiting eagerly for this one. It better be as long as Deus Ex.  I enjoyed every moment of it.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 14, 2011)

Deus Ex :Invisible War on its own was a good game but meh compared to the Deus Ex.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

its both TPS and FPS. TPS when you are in cover.
Invisible war was really just meh compared to first one.
i would System shock 3 as well .


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 19, 2011)

PS3 and XBox 360 versions out already
waiting for PC version


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> waiting for PC version



sooo excited about this game


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

heartwarming for pc gamers:-

Deus Ex: Human Revolution best on PC – dev « BeefJack - The Gamer's Sauce


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 19, 2011)

Its releasing in 23rd August 2011.... can anyone tell when its coming to India? flipkart shows early september... can't wait!! 
By the way, it is amazing!! PC Gamer reviewer has already revealed he gave it a 94%.
"This is what I reviewed, and what I gave 94% to – it’s complete in and of itself, and you don’t need anything else for it to be an amazing game and a worthy prequel to Deus Ex."

Which version of Deus Ex: Human Revolution should you get? | PC Gamer


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

Its good to see that this game will be real nice on PC. A treat for us. Just 3 days to go.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 20, 2011)

Saturday Crapshoot: The Nameless Mod | PC Gamer

Never heard about it before... so i will try it... i insist everyone to do the same(if they have the time)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2011)

OXM UK gave it a perfect 10/10. 

Source: OXM UK


----------



## Skud (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking forward for an exclusive review on its AMD HD3D features.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2011)

Saw the gameplay video..its stealth + FPS....
highlight of objects is like mirror's edge....& killing & hiding bodies is like Hitman...


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 21, 2011)

When is the release??


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 21, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> When is the release??


23rd august 2011
but you could've easily wiki'ed it out


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 22, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> 23rd august 2011
> but you could've easily wiki'ed it out



Just increasing my post count


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 22, 2011)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution review | PC Gamer

Here's the review!!!!!!!  Dying to play it!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah baby. This game is gonna soar the super-ZOMFG heights. Believe! 

Can't wait to play it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2011)

cant wait to play this, hope this runs well on my HD5850


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm currently taking the stealth approach on this one. Worked fine for the initial part, but the hacking and dodging the security cameras was fairly annoying. The OST is just fantastic.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 23, 2011)

> I'm currently taking the stealth approach on this one. Worked fine for the initial part, but the hacking and dodging the security cameras was fairly annoying. The OST is just fantastic



You purchased it from steam?!! cool... (****.. me still not of age to have credit card)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually, it's the 360 version.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2011)

Gameradar.com gave it a 10....have to try this one for sure.....the gfx looks good.

Source


----------



## Joker (Aug 23, 2011)

HARDOCP - Introduction and Test Setup - Deus Ex: Human Revolution Performance Preview


----------



## asingh (Aug 23, 2011)

When is this thing out for PC.


----------



## Joker (Aug 23, 2011)

^ after 3 minutes.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 23, 2011)

Gamespot gave this game a solid 8.5.  

Eagerly waiting to play this.


----------



## asingh (Aug 23, 2011)

Gonaa get this...!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2011)

Joker said:


> ^ after 3 minutes.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


>


 
After 3 months?? What?! I thought it was coming out in september here....


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> After 3 months?? What?! I thought it was coming out in september here....


LOL not 3 months read carefully 3 minutes. Its already out.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> LOL not 3 months read carefully 3 minutes. Its already out.



nope,
PC version not out yet


----------



## Skud (Aug 24, 2011)

26th is the D-day.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 25, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> nope,
> PC version not out yet



OMG! sorryyyy.... wth happened to my eyes..it looked 3 months, now today its minutes.. lol joking. anyways, pc version is out... it released simultaneously on august 23rd in every country except India.  (bit of sarcasm there) 

Oh .. yes the japanese version is getting released on september 8th due to some censorship work, and i guess that means the asians are getting it on that very day. On pc.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2011)

NSFW


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/lX5Hw.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2011)

today is 26aug2011..so is it announced today?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 26, 2011)

Done with Detroit main and side missions. Now I have arrived in Shanghai and got some kick-ass augmentations. The only difficulty I now find is hacking level 4 encrypted devices.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> today is 26aug2011..so is it announced today?



Yea its available in our country now.. will start playing as soon as I receive.   Ethan Hunt..  I envy you.. lol


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh come on! You guys would be maxing it out with your uber-cool rigs, while I just cuddle my HD4850 in one corner. 

Jokes aside, trust me, it will be worth the wait. This game will just grab you into it's storyline. This is the only RPG/Action game since Mass Effect 2, which has got me so hooked up.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 28, 2011)

Sites like flipkart are giving delivery date as 'early September'. So, I guess thats the release date for India. 

Release date for japan is Sept 9. So, does entire Asia, I think.


----------



## asingh (Aug 28, 2011)

No ways am I waiting that long.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 29, 2011)

Its available... the waits over!!! Finally a good sp game after witcher 2... I was soooooo bored!


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 29, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Its available... the waits over!!! Finally a good sp game after witcher 2... I was soooooo bored!


what are you talking about mate?
you mean the retail copy in india?


----------



## asingh (Aug 29, 2011)

Installing.........


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 29, 2011)

yes the  retail version. already defeated that gears- of- waresque villain...  taking a mix of stealth and combat approach... the 10mm pistol is awesome... gets the job done super-professionally... keep posting stuff.


----------



## asingh (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay started this "thing" a while back. Tomorrow is holiday for Eid, and have canceled all my engagements and outings. Probably going to sit back for 5-6 hours and hammer it out.

It is a lovely game. Done really really well. Extremely immersive, and has a ton of tutorials embedded in game to give you a heads-up. Am getting  a steady 60 FPS lock on Dx10, all maxed out and gaming is smooth. The cut-scenes really steal the show. Integration of game mechanics to story line is superb. A good interactive shooter.

Oh yea, and the sound is just just superb. The second the game launched I guessed this is going to be one kick-a$$ game.

*Update:*
Got the Typhoon, and the augmentations have also started. Interesting. Really enjoying this one. It is so darn immersive. Gosh.

Now to sleep.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 31, 2011)

An hour into this game. 

GOTY stuff for sure. Will be a tough competitor for Portal 2, Witcher 2.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 1, 2011)

finished the main story on normal...but not "completed" , time to nail the achievements totally and try some places in that 'different' way  . This game really is one of my favourites. 



Spoiler



and yes the boss fights are a bit too easy, all requiring almost same tactics.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 1, 2011)

The sound for the in game tutorial videos is stuttering for me.

I know its not my pc specs because I have read on other forums that people with i5/i7 are also facing these stuttering.

No solution yet


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 1, 2011)

finally on streets of Detroit. Got couple of side missions and main. Every thing is sorted.

Will resume the game this afternoon.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 1, 2011)

Back in Detroit after a long time. Hoping to explore on more side-quests.


----------



## asingh (Sep 1, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Back in Detroit after a long time. Hoping to explore on more side-quests.




Is this a start of a Side quest in Detroit:



Spoiler



Being constantly paged to reach your office. Also are there any other apart from Motherly Love and Hitman..?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 1, 2011)

This is my second visit to Detroit (post my Montreal completion), not the start of the game. 

There are 3 side quests in total at the start of Detroit:



Spoiler



Lesser Evils, Motherly Ties & Cloaks and Daggers


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



don't give her the crossbow!


----------



## asingh (Sep 1, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> This is my second visit to Detroit (post my Montreal completion), not the start of the game.
> 
> There are 3 side quests in total at the start of Detroit:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



What is Lesser Evils about..?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 1, 2011)

Done with a two sides quests and a main quest.

So far.. I've got only one complaint. Loading screens. They are often. And they are long.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Done with a two sides quests and a main quest.
> 
> So far.. I've got only one complaint. Loading screens. They are often. And they are long.



Loading screens...and any bugs encountered???


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 1, 2011)

Loading screens are pretty OK in my case not taking more than 5 sec.... i don't know maybe its because i am playing the game at medium settings..... 
anyways... this is epic>>>>>>>>>

*www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y414Q7vVgYU 

(idk why i can't post videos.. the video just doesn't appear..)


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 1, 2011)

loading screens/ boot up time has been fixed by the latest fix/patch
its just 3 MB


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 2, 2011)

This load time is pretty frustrating to me. I will be trying different strategies, ways of approach. So that means.. death on a constant basis and reloading the game often times. And the loading time easily takes up ~20seconds.

Will try that patch.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 3, 2011)

The loading times reduced for me after the patch.

Currently fighting the 2nd boss 



Spoiler



Yelena


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 3, 2011)

Completed the game... two times and the second time without killing anyone but only one man i.e. O. malley (****...couldnt get the pacifist achievement and i realise this now)...


----------



## asingh (Sep 4, 2011)

No load issues here. But could not play today.


----------



## Alok (Sep 4, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Adam Jensen Does A Safety Dance! (Deus Ex: Human Revolution) - YouTube
> (idk why i can't post videos.. the video just doesn't appear..)



for a video to be appear you have to put matter v=*".....this in between [youtube] bb code...."*
don't use 

here is how it works. 
[youtube]Y414Q7vVgYU[/youtube]


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 4, 2011)

Finished the game, took 3 days  but its amazing game, though graphics should have been better. Anyways deus ex might win some awards this year


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2011)

Done! Completed the game just a few minutes back and the ending I chose and the video that played post it, gave me a proud feeling and turned out to be very thought provoking. Best game of this year, till this point. 



Spoiler



I chose Darrow's ending.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Completed the game... two times and the second time without killing anyone but only one man i.e. O. malley (****...couldnt get the pacifist achievement and i realise this now)...



How did you defeat the bosses and 



Spoiler



did you save Malik?



Deus Ex no intro,debug,item stack mod


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



Bosses do not count.... . well malik could not be saved i was being stealthy after all. however if u go all out with typhoon and guns u could save her, which i did not.  lol.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 5, 2011)

started playing yesterday but i feel not addicted to this like previous RPG/action , i feel something is missing in this game ! anyone feels in the same way ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 6, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> started playing yesterday but i feel not addicted to this like previous RPG/action , i feel something is missing in this game ! anyone feels in the same way ?



I miss the meelee weapons of first Deus EX.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 6, 2011)

^ the crowbar?


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2011)

AI did an hero act today...lol. Stupid AI. But the game is interesting.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 7, 2011)

Spoiler



yes.. lol. same case with me too(though i do not know which instant u are talking about) .. in fact i think i could defeat fedorova the first time quickly just because she was stuck in one place with the running animation ... and i kept shooting from behind. and she was beaten. lol


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 7, 2011)

And I hate Megan Reed.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 10, 2011)

*sPOILERs*

[YOUTUBE]0kwP2XnzhV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 11, 2011)

Brought down Brett just now. I must say  i am disappoint. Boss battles are not balanced. I made may way to them sneaking. Bypassing turrets and cameras. Only to go full metal jacket on this dude. Which just reminds of the balance the games like MGS had.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 11, 2011)

wahahahahaha...... thats the way to kill a boss!! humiliation..lol
but why arent there any glitches due to damaged eye augmentations?


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> wahahahahaha...... thats the way to kill a boss!! humiliation..lol
> but why arent there any glitches due to damaged eye augmentations?



He didn't replace the chip,maybe.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Brought down Brett just now. I must say  i am disappoint. Boss battles are not balanced. I made may way to them sneaking. Bypassing turrets and cameras. Only to go full metal jacket on this dude. Which just reminds of the balance the games like MGS had.



It's Barrett 

OR did I miss someone.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Sep 13, 2011)

finished the game



Spoiler



,but on the final mission i forgot to save both haggart and david.
hence i only got only 2 endings to the story


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 13, 2011)

lol yes the name is Barrett. oh yes... in china theres an option to replace the chip.. which i did during both of my playthroughs  5H17!!! i forgot totally about it.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes in deed. Barrett. How did I miss it :/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 16, 2011)

Now in Montreal. Sharing a piece of my mind with.. Eliza.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2011)

No PC no gaming.  Damn. Missing this game and dead island.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2011)

completed the game. An out of the world game. Except the unbalance with bosses, I don't have any complaints with this game. 

On a side note, the ending cutscene is easily one of the best piece of video I've ever seen. Highly thought provoking. Will load the last save file to watch it again.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> No PC no gaming.  Damn. Missing this game and dead island.


Same here. GPU problems. Will take time to get replacement.  I'm with u man.... im with u.. lol.. 
Yes the ending cutscenes are awesome, but when u see the 4 endings one after another(loading the save game each time) it loses the power, since they easily change the point of view. its like essay writing in school where i just agree with a fact and spam thoughtful ideas.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 17, 2011)

They should have given Yelena more screen time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2011)

finally installed this game...
set @1080P the menu operation was damn smooth...

I found the ingame detailing better than the CGI cutscene...

some of the areas of the lab reminds me of Mirror's Edge...


Spoiler



The doctor Reed white cloth & necklace (graphics) is just mind blowing



this game also supports stereoscopic 3D


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2011)

The Missing Link DLC Walkthrough video:

[youtube]b0Sg_LYVFgQ&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

Adds 5 hours of gameplay and look at the improved lighting effects.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 24, 2011)

been following this dlc... needless to say it will be great and it looks very nice! 
those of you having sufficiently powerful Nvidia cards, may want to enjoy a bit less yellow filter with somewhat proper colours and should try his mod>
ENBSeries Download
This is the result of the mod> 
Deus Ex: Human Revolution ENB mod augments visuals. Lighting improved. Fist-chisels shinier | PC Gamer


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2011)

The game lag is so annoying, when you randomly walk though the detroit.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 6, 2011)

i know but the latest patch solves the issue i guess... it works much better now even on my 5670


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Now kicking Namir's arse. (the reverse is also true).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 6, 2011)

I got a grenade launcher just before I got in square with him. Boy.. it was one easy job. A grenade stunned him... and then, it was followed by 5 other sweeties. The fight was over in less than a minute. This is what I hated about boss battles. Lack of balance.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 7, 2011)

I too got the grenade launcher as a reward for a previous mission, but i dropped it for the "Crossbow". Man that was lame of me, but I didn't know about the boss. I should've planned better. 

And the boss fights are so easy with the ability to save the game in between the fight. 

Anyway, now on the verge of finish making the final decision. Since my brain is now dulled by fatigue , I'll make it tomorrow.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2011)

So here your decisions have impact on story and story changes according to you ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2011)

Of course it will. It is a Deus Ex game. What do you expect!?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 7, 2011)

hey are u guys playing it on dx9 or dx11?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 7, 2011)

Finished the game a few hours back. Totally a worthy successor to it awesome the all time goldie Deux-Ex. The game offers you with both run and gun as well as complete stealth action. Being a Deus-Ex fan, I picked up the later option without a second thought. The stealth in HR is stylishly fun, and the Augmentation based attacks makes it ever more fun. Adam Jensen's cool character design and voice makes it even better. The story offers you a well blended underlying meaning, which I think will take a little more thinking for one to understand.

 The good:
 1)Awesome story
 2)Enjoyable Stealth gameplay.
 3)Offers you different paths to get the job done and finding the best one is so satisfying.
 4)Well thought out side missions unlike most other RPGs where they just put them for namesake.
 5)Rewarding mini-games.
 6)Unique character based powers.

 The bad:
 1)The graphics sucks for a dx11 game.
 2)Interaction level is pretty low for a RPG.

 My rating : 9/10.

 Money well spent. Played it in "Gimme Deus Ex" difficulty to get the most out of it. Wouldn't mind paying a $60 for this one even if it made a major whole in my wallet.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 8, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> 1)The graphics sucks for a dx11 game.




i dont think so. Not the best but look pretty good to me.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 8, 2011)

i agree... the aesthetics of the game are beautiful. the whiskey color scheme is nice for the setting. "How did you get this frequency?" lol.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2011)

The graphics standpoint for this game is more kind of aesthetics, lighting effects and artistic style. Frankly.. I felt the game's models, animations, Post effects not to be that great.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree with Vamsi here, the character animation was during conversations wasn't good at all. The characters were more active than fallout's stand and talk, but the lip sync was crap and all the characters did the same actions while talking. They could've polished it more with different actions, atleast for the main characters, oh wait, what am I saying? You can talk only with main characters here. The interaction level was pretty low for a game that about 8gb in size. They tried to improve the conversation stage but they just failed to do it well enough to beat the other games. Overall, the game's graphics and character expressions/actions (except the character expressions of the enemies during petrols, man that was very well done) felt utterly consolised.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 8, 2011)

But I find the animations quite good except the facial expressions in speech sequences of course which were a bit same kind of shakes repeated,etc.. but the other animations like knockdown, cover, etc were quite good. Then again I can pick out a lot of other flaws like the first-person cam is pretty unrealistic(considering the fact that its not an all-out shooter, shouldn't leg animations be included) and the camera, shouldn't it be a bit more jerky while crouching, traversing through vents, etc? But in the end the whole package imo outdid these things..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 8, 2011)

^I forgot to mention that Jensen's combat animations are awesome! My bad.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2011)

Guys a question... 
Did you need to use rockets or crossbow arrows anywhere in the game?
And Typhoon?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 30, 2011)

I used typhoon during first boss battle. Really saved my ass there. But after that.. couple of times here and there.. not many times.

Crossbows, couple of times. No more. 

Rocket Launcher.. I found it. But never really used it. Had to ditch the beauty to free up the space for ammo.  But, Grenade launcher.. yes. Unloaded 5 on the face of 3rd boss.


Crossbows are really helpful to take out that final man wandering around. If you take out the some one while there are other enemies roaming around.. chances are that you will get detected. TBH, never use any brute force on enemies... just sneak away. When necessary, if you have to take down sneak up and knock him out. Killing enemies is the last thing you have to do in this game. Just save all your firepower until you reach the bosses or to a place where you have no other option but to go full metal jacket.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 30, 2011)

^ He said it.

Save the lethal weapons for the boss fights. 
And rockets and crossbows can come in real handy during boss fights.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmmm...
Thanx gys.


----------



## masach315 (Oct 30, 2011)

Defeat the first three bosses with Shotgun (max upgrade during 3rd Boss). But it's not on the hardest difficulty


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 30, 2011)

Usually before boss fights you have heavy weapons,ammo lying around you.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2011)

Upgraditis Typhoon, helpful in Boss battles


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm not using shotgun, don't like it. Always stay clear of it in every game that provides it.


----------



## masach315 (Nov 4, 2011)

Shotgun is not liked 'cause it is effective only at close range. And Boss Fight in Deus Ex is where you will just find Shotgun effective. Here, 'stealth' is nothing and even if heavy weapons are effective, they are not for everyone and everyone like them either.

I find Deux Ex is a beautiful game where you can be 'stealthy', 'noisy', effectively use 'heavy weapons' and effectively use 'medium' and 'small weapons' alongwith with the environment surrounding you


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, guys how did you finish the China mission? The Hengsha part.

Did you sneak past all those army personnel or what?

Please post your approach (use spoiler obviously)



Spoiler



For me, I sneaked into that vent and used sniper rifle to kill them all. There were 16 personnel and I had plenty of sniper ammo.

Poke head out of vent, kill one and go back, wait 2-3 mins and repeat. The bug is that, enemy don't enter vents


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 4, 2011)

^ i sneaked passed them. Stealth FTW!


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 4, 2011)

I played it again.. xD and now with 100% no kill except bosses achievement. Stealth FTW indeed!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ i sneaked passed them. Stealth FTW!


How?!!!
You must have waited in the vent for long time, I tried to poke my neck once and was spotted. Then I killed 'em all


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2011)

Same here.. sneaked out. Found couple of vents. and then.. the sofa like things on the right side of the hall took care of the rest.

It took me couple of tries.But, nothing hard.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2011)

well, killing gives me XP... is that bad?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2011)

Sneaking past gives you more. After you get past a check point or something... the game will reward you for the enemies you sneak past. Not just that XP. But also, at the end of the chapter you will get hefty bonus.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 4, 2011)

If its your first time play as the situation unfolds.

2nd,3rd you will find it easy to do an all stealth playthrough.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 5, 2011)

I generally do not play one game twice....

Some screenshots,

My Present inventory,
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6055/6314093007_a8e639c8fc_b.jpg
2011-11-05_00013 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Augmentation status,
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6237/6314092797_7c2fc5fa83_b.jpg
2011-11-05_00012 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Action scenes...
Step 1 hold the enemy,
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6228/6314092291_d801139911_b.jpg
2011-11-05_00008 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Step 2 hit him,
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6216/6314611128_d958b092e5_b.jpg
2011-11-05_00009 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Step3 and he falls unconscious,
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6108/6314092621_970a18515b_b.jpg
2011-11-05_00010 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Break wall,
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6043/6314092071_0f75017aa6_b.jpg
2011-11-05_00007 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Few more,
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6224/6314609844_dfe54e9619_b.jpg
2011-11-05_00001 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6094/6314091393_729b390267_b.jpg
2011-11-05_00002 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6033/6314091615_36df87f0a5_b.jpg
2011-11-05_00003 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6234/6314610494_7d078ca888_b.jpg
2011-11-05_00004 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## masach315 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice pics *rhitwick*.
I play Resident Evil 5 five times, Dead Space 2 four times.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 5, 2011)

^xD @inventory..  death dealer huh?   Try playing on hard and you will die with 2 shots xD. just saying.. 
I slightly feel the shooting is not optimized as it should be(especially machine guns/rifles), so stealth and one 10mm(if you do want to kill) is the best way to traverse the levels.. (gas mines/emp grenades are also very handy). again, its just my opinion..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 5, 2011)

Rhitwick, whats your monitor's aspect ratio? 


Btw, last three pics seem like, Jensen is making love. Reminded me Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Rhitwick, whats your monitor's aspect ratio?
> 
> 
> Btw, last three pics seem like, Jensen is making love. Reminded me Brokeback Mountain.


 totally! xDDDDDD


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 6, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> ^xD @inventory..  death dealer huh?


I did not understand why are you laughing?!!!



vamsi_krishna said:


> Rhitwick, whats your monitor's aspect ratio?


My monitor resolution is 1440*900 but I'm playing the game in much lower resolution as in full resolution it just slows down too much.




> Btw, last three pics seem like, Jensen is making love. Reminded me Brokeback Mountain.


LOL, ya...


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 6, 2011)

Its just that your inevntory makes Jensen look like a walking storehouse of ammunition and heavy weaponry, while there is no pistol  .. thats why it made me ...umm smile a bit..(exaggerated  with the smiley.. :/) nevermind.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 6, 2011)

Pistols are not helpful. They make noise, not much lethal and less bullets. 
I heavily use Sniper, PESP gun and Combat rifle (in that order) and heavy rifle only for boss fights.

I'm using stealth mode only when its really necessary. Sneak past an enemy is not at all my motto. If I'm not killing it, I must hit it unconscious (and that is for all enemies in a level, all workstations must be hacked, all cameras and biometric points must be hacked)


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Pistols are not helpful. They make noise, not much lethal and less bullets.
> I heavily use Sniper, PESP gun and Combat rifle (in that order) and heavy rifle only for boss fights.
> 
> I'm using stealth mode only when its really necessary. Sneak past an enemy is not at all my motto. If I'm not killing it, I must hit it unconscious (and that is for all enemies in a level, all workstations must be hacked, all cameras and biometric points must be hacked)



10mm Handgun with Armor Piercing Rounds,Silencer,Laser Targeting System,Damage Increase mods is one hell of a lethal weapon.

With Tranquilizer rifle and stun gun I didn't need anything else.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 6, 2011)

^you said it. Tranquilizer rifle has been my favorite since DX 1.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 6, 2011)

I tried Tranquilizer rifle on the first 1-2 missions in the game. Whenever I hit someone he got up within seconds! At that moment I decided to do away with the same. 
Now I got the concept if someone is down is down he must not be found by others unless he would be awaken up by them.

Well, I got the concept but I'm more comfortable by my set-up...


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2011)

Ya, I did not like the T-Gun.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2011)

Currently in Mission 4...did u all completed all side-quest....I can see lots of pending Side-Quests in Mission Log...completing all will make this game long...


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes i did, on second playthrough though.. i suggest doing them right now, they are very interesting.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 5, 2011)

I did all the side missions.

Finished d game 2 weeks back. Will post few more screenshots later.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2011)

this is really njoyable..the gameplay mechanics etc...only thing I found is the crappy looking sky @night...(16bit)


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 5, 2011)

Normally in games like these I focus on finding side quests


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 5, 2011)

This version of Deus Ex has a very much amount of RPG...specially decision making.

I don't know why all of a sudden even simple action games are going for RPG.

I remember playing Deus Ex part 1 and it was tough without the decision making tasks.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2011)

Getting Social enhancer helps.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2011)

I have 10mm pistol with silencer,Silent Sniper Rifle,Combat Rifle & Shotgun..

Now I have this Armor-Breaking upgrade (which needs to be combined with some weapon)..
so shud I combine it with Combat Rifle...
also which weapons are good (excluding sniper rifle)?

regarding hacking I have upgrade to Lvl4 hacking augmentation...
but some of Lvl 4 systems are tough to hack..any suggestions?


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2011)

Combat rifle - but ammo is few and far between.

Get the perk for two enemies simultaneous takedown and invisibility.


For hacking, use worm or nuke software. Can also get automatic hacking device.


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I have 10mm pistol with silencer,Silent Sniper Rifle,Combat Rifle & Shotgun..
> 
> Now I have this Armor-Breaking upgrade (which needs to be combined with some weapon)..
> so shud I combine it with Combat Rifle...
> ...



For hacking, ideally use the mouse scroll so you can see the whole array. And then think it out -- before you start the first circumvention. I usually go for the shortest route, irrespective if I get the extra goodies or not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanx for the suggestions..

Rocket Launcher is in front of me...but I can't use it bcoz of lack of inventory (even though its Lvl 3 inventory upgrade)


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 9, 2011)

^ why you no play stealth? xD


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2011)

ok...now in Level 13 but I haven't got Typhoon....when will I get it?

oh I love hacking in this game....hacked every single device.... 



Soumik99 said:


> ^ why you no play stealth? xD



I play stealth as much as possible...kill only those which are worth killing to cross an area..bcoz they troll here & there..


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 12, 2011)

lol thats true... in fact I killed half of hengsha once since i was very bored and almost nothing to do in the game. lol. pardon the lens flare effect that was gimped.. *i.imgur.com/fVZ5A.jpg
a body pile.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2011)

Did u kill 'em all or they r unconscious?


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 13, 2011)

KILL KILL KILL!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 13, 2011)

I hardly killed anyone. Most of the time unconscious. I found killing people makes noise specially if done in empty handed. 

I did use sniper to kill people but ...never got a chance to create such dump 

Good job, do post a screenshot of ur inventory and upgrade stat.


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Like i said before I too didn't kill anyone just to get a no-kill achievement but then I realised that I DID kill O'Malley and I was using that save-game file for the playthrough. xD All my dreams were shattered! lol. 
Then again I played the game but this time at the end you have to kill/knock a guy at the sewers. He has a heavy gun.. I punched him, he fell into the electrocuted water(which I later realised, killed him). I didn't pay much attention and completed the game without killing anyone. BUT STILL I DID NOT GET THAT ACHIEVEMENT! !@#$% I really wanted it. I gave up. As for my inventory I only had a fully upgraded pistol and a shotgun. The boss fights had enough weapons in the rooms themselves so I didn't need to prepare for them beforehand.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 13, 2011)

fully upgraded the fortify hacking augmentation...
now I can control the sentry robots turning against their own army...hahahha

*Q:When will I get this typhoon?*


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 13, 2011)

You have to spend praxis to activate it.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2011)

I took everyone in the Police HQ to the shaft. Willpost pic later.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 13, 2011)

^ I surpassed the most. Had to take down couple of dudes. They were kind of hard to pass by. Always try to sneak past. Take them down only if you have to


----------



## asingh (Dec 13, 2011)

Yea, cop land is hard to do, in complete stealth.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2011)

Here:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6505208653_18760b62b9_b.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 13, 2011)

Genocide


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2011)

^^just knocked off.


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 13, 2011)

xD. Faun, the human anesthetic.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Faun said:


> Here:
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6505208653_18760b62b9_b.jpg



Even your avatar pic got scared by looking at that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2011)

Boss Battle with Eliza...she is fast..give some tips on killing here...
its harder than 1st Boss Fight

And I have activated the Typhoon Augmentation but I don't have Typhoon in my inventory?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Boss Battle with Eliza...she is fast..give some tips on killing here...
> its harder than 1st Boss Fight
> 
> And I have activated the Typhoon Augmentation but I don't have Typhoon in my inventory?



Blast the generators at the side of the room and when she comes at you with her charge just jump.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Boss Battle with Eliza...she is fast..give some tips on killing here...
> its harder than 1st Boss Fight
> 
> And I have activated the Typhoon Augmentation but I don't have Typhoon in my inventory?



I dont even remember it was a boss fight, lasted only a couple of minutes. Use grenade launchers (or weapons with damage, accuracy and recoil upgrades) and Typhoon.

Toughest fight was Barrett because I had no augmentations at that time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> Toughest fight was Barrett because I had no augmentations at that time.



That was too easy..just crouch & run....throw Red Explosive barrels to slow him down & 3~4 head shots


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 14, 2011)

It did not take too much time for me to kill Barret. May be accidentally I performed well. 

First round I died b4 I could move. Next time I ducked behind a pillar. The ngrabbed a barrel and threw to him. It burst and he stayed motinless for few moments. At that time made took head-shots with my machine gun.

He did not get a chance ti fire again.


Eliza did give me trouble. For a long time. 1 hr at least I spent on her. Then I realized I've had Typhoon with me. And then she was dead.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Eliza did give me trouble. For a long time. 1 hr at least I spent on her. Then I realized I've had *Typhoon *with me. And then she was dead.



I have activated the typhoon augmentation..but where to buy typhoon?


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I have activated the typhoon augmentation..but where to buy typhoon?



Limb clinic.

May be I sucked at first boss battle becoz I was not comfortable with the game mechanics.

Eliza and Namir Boss fights took less than 1 minute.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2011)

Finally defeated Eliza...now in a chat with Tagart....do u guys know the steps to get details from him?

Now I understood Typhoon is not a weapon..its a built-in augmentation..I just have to press F2 to activate it


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally defeated Eliza...now in a chat with Tagart....do u guys know the steps to get details from him?
> 
> Now I understood Typhoon is not a weapon..its a built-in augmentation..I just have to press F2 to activate it



Social enhancer perk helps to persuade and reveal the details from other.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> Social enhancer perk helps to persuade and reveal the details from other.



WTF I don't have that augmentation now....& 0 Praxis Points


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 15, 2011)

I think you can get a praxis kit at the LIMB clinic.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally Completed...

Last Level Panchaea is just awesome specially the starting Ship area....wind effect with flowing snows & fire is amazing....even the day sky looked better.

*Total Gameplay time :* 43hrs

Boss Fight with Jaron Namir was a cake walk coz I have used Grenade Launcher & with 3 grenade shots he was kaboooom 

only Last Boss fight pissed me off 

This game has 4 endings but I think I saw only 3 (the last ending video was superb)
bcoz of 3 buttons in the end (Sarif,Tuggart,Darrow)

which is the 4th ending?

also the End Credits was nice(I usually skip the Credits) Eidos Montreal Team Photos was good to watch.

*Q:*have u guys watched all the end credits?coz there is one short scene of Megan Reed(which I saw on David Sarif ending)?I don't know whether it was same for the rest?

Overall I give 8.5/10 for this game....


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2011)

Other ending is in a room at the right hand side


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 19, 2011)

They left us hanging in the end atleast thats how I felt.

They didn't say what happened to Adam,Malik,Eliza and the second boss fight they should have given us the option to save her.

Also in the final boss fight they didnt give us a single clue about who were the girls in that machine etc etc


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2011)

^^yeah, ending was rushed. Except for the flag of India, I didn't like the zombie infested stage.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 20, 2011)

^But the fun is in sneaking past those zombies.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^yeah, ending was rushed. Except for the flag of India, I didn't like the zombie infested stage.



flag of India where ???


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2011)

^^here
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6401036629_05a4372c75_z.jpg

It was a nice little surprise.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

^I didn't notice the flags...thanx for sharing....


----------



## asingh (Dec 21, 2011)

Where is India's..?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> Where is India's..?



look at the center carefully


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice


----------



## asingh (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh ya. Damn...hell ya.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 22, 2011)

Has no one completed 'The Missing Link' DLC?


----------



## DX3_Shanjei (Jan 1, 2012)

Yay! I got this game from Letsbuy.com this week 

The game is wonderful! superb! fantastic! No more words to explain. Thanks to Digit for informing and reviewing DX3 

Basically I am Eidos fan. I like all the games from Eidos especially Hitman and Total Overdose. I came to know about Deus Ex in the Internet. But I never played DX1 and DX2. Then I heard about DX3 in Digit Skoar magazine. Then I started searching about it on the net. I got addicted to it at the first look. Viewed many pics and videos. I just wanted to get it.. Now I got it. Gaming daily all time!  Good graphics, Main thing that impresses me is the story and the character design. Totally the game is just awesome! It is a joy to play this game. 10 out of 10


Here is my gameplay screenshots

I just wanted to know this thing.. Anyone playing this game here? I expect at least 10! I know there must be many. Join me if you are. I mean in "Stream".


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 1, 2012)

Congrats for receiving your copy. It's definitely a fantastic game. In fact, I haven't played Skyrim yet, but Deus Ex: HR, would be my GOTY for 2011, out of the rest that I have played.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 1, 2012)

DX3_Shanjei said:


> Yay! I got this game from Letsbuy.com this week
> 
> The game is wonderful! superb! fantastic! No more words to explain. Thanks to Digit for informing and reviewing DX3
> 
> Basically I am Eidos fan. I like all the games from Eidos especially Hitman and Total Overdose. I came to know about Deus Ex in the Internet. But I never played DX1 and DX2. Then I heard about DX3 in Digit Skoar magazine. Then I started searching about it on the net. I got addicted to it at the first look. Viewed many pics and videos. I just wanted to get it.. Now I got it. Gaming daily all time!  Good graphics, Main thing that impresses me is the story and the character design. Totally the game is just awesome! It is a joy to play this game. 10 out of 10



yes..its a must play game..

deserves a GOTY 2011 

u will soon love hacking in this game & stealth 



DX3_Shanjei said:


> I just wanted to know this thing.. Anyone playing this game here? I expect at least 10! I know there must be many. Join me if you are. I mean in "Stream".



I have already completed this game..sorry


----------



## DX3_Shanjei (Jan 5, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> yes..its a must play game..
> 
> deserves a GOTY 2011
> 
> ...



yeah I am loving the game more and more.. Unlocked 11/49 achievements. You finished the game? wow! gr8! ok.. Let ME solve this conspiracy! Anyway thanks for you replies guys!


----------



## Faun (Apr 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]whtNHRYJnrU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 4, 2012)

Just finished the game yesterday. Managed to get the following achievements at the end:

1) Legend (Finish the game on the hardest difficulty)
2) Pacifist (Finish the game without killing anyone)
3) Foxiest of the HOunds (Finish the game without triggering any alarms)
4) The D Project (Sit through the entire credit sequence and watch the surprise at the end, and damn was it a nice surprise.)

Yes, I went for a pure stealth/hacking character with social skills. Only used the Tranquilizer gun and stun gun. PEPS came in handy only during the final level , so many zombies o.o

Ending did leave us hanging , possibly more DLC will fill in the links , starting with the Missing link 

*@Faun*

Lol!


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2012)

Pacifist doesn't involve exterminating bosses ?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 4, 2012)

Faun said:


> Pacifist doesn't involve exterminating bosses ?



Nope, bosses don't count. You're forced to kill them , and they're the only blemish on the game. I heard the DLC boss was excellent though, should get around to installing The Missing Link soon.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Just finished the game yesterday. Managed to get the following achievements at the end:
> 
> 1) Legend (Finish the game on the hardest difficulty)
> 2) Pacifist (Finish the game without killing anyone)
> ...


How did you complete the Malik crash part ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> How did you complete the Malik crash part ?



That is quite hard but not impossible...took me some time to complete


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 5, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> How did you complete the Malik crash part ?



Oh, believe me..that was an insane challenge. See, since I was a pure stealth character , I only had a Tranquilizer Rifle and Stun gun. I cloaked (had saved lots of energy bars) and stunned all the troops.

The biggest problem came when the mech landed. I had no EMP grenades to knock it out with, and I tried tossing all those explosive barrels to no effect. Eventually I did find an EMP Grenade in a ditch next to the crash site (It's just to the left of the VTOL. There's a pool of electrified water guarding the entrance). Tossed it on the mech , mission complete.

It's worth saving Malik , she'll help you out at Panchea in the end.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 5, 2012)

Holy shiz, this game. Ossum atmosphere, sad theme and Jensen's look.... all are superb in this game. Except Jensen's voice. The top is the Orange-Blade-Runner-look.

Will there be a sequel guize?



Faun said:


> [YOUTUBE]whtNHRYJnrU[/YOUTUBE]



lawlery to the max! JAJAJAJAJAJA!


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 5, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Holy shiz, this game. Ossum atmosphere, sad theme and Jensen's look.... all are superb in this game. Except Jensen's voice. The top is the Orange-Blade-Runner-look.
> 
> Will there be a sequel guize?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if there'll be a "sequel" to this. This game itself was a prequel , and it's sequels already exist - Deus Ex , Deus Ex : Invisible War.

Maybe some more DLC explaining what happened between Deux EX : Human Revolution and Deus Ex - namely the transition from Mechanical augmentations to Nano-augmentations.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2012)

damn. This game is quite different. We need to make many choices, which I like. The cover system is also awesome. The ammo given is less which  ensures we donot do things like Terminator. Hacking is not that easy as it seems, and I am only saying about level 1 hacking. There is so much to say after just 2 hours of this game. Will be one hell of a ride


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2012)

^^ will install tomorrow and start playing.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2012)

Currently in the mission where I have to retrieve the Neural Hub from the hackers brain. Will have to get to morgue from 3rd floor of Police station which is proving to be extremely hard as I have to go down 5 floors to the 2nd basement. And each floor is too heavily guarded. sneaking doesnt help much as there is patrol everywhere.


why was I not able to persuade the guy sitting in the reception 
that way it would have been infinitely easier.

@Sam good


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2012)

cause he is a receptionist 

postponed. will install on 8th May.


----------



## Soumik99 (May 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Currently in the mission where I have to retrieve the Neural Hub from the hackers brain. Will have to get to morgue from 3rd floor of Police station which is proving to be extremely hard as I have to go down 5 floors to the 2nd basement. And each floor is too heavily guarded. sneaking doesnt help much as there is patrol everywhere.
> 
> 
> why was I not able to persuade the guy sitting in the reception
> ...


Sneaking helps! If you're doing it right.


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2012)

Soumik99 said:


> Sneaking helps! If you're doing it right.



or follow the plan B
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6505208653_18760b62b9_b.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2012)

Had to follow plan b. Blasted my way from the reception to the morgue. Killed everything on the way. Only couple of civillan were spared but killed most of them too.
Sneaking had become just about impossible especially after 3 times spending hour long sessions to get to basement and getting killed there. This game up to do mostly do headshots to be effective in gun fights.

will be posting some screenshots here soon


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Had to follow plan b. Blasted my way from the reception to the morgue. Killed everything on the way. Only couple of civillan were spared but killed most of them too.
> Sneaking had become just about impossible especially after 3 times spending hour long sessions to get to basement and getting killed there. This game up to do mostly do headshots to be effective in gun fights.
> 
> will be posting some screenshots here soon



It's easier to persuade the receptionist if you have the CASIE augmentation. That's how I got through , on my "Pacifist" playthrough.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Will this game run on this configuration?*

bought DE:HR all DLC today from steam..after that I see missing link DLC came as a new entry but what about other two dlc..nothing is downloading..how can i download these two dlc!!


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Will this game run on this configuration?*



masterkd said:


> bought DE:HR all DLC today from steam..after that I see missing link DLC came as a new entry but what about other two dlc..nothing is downloading..how can i download these two dlc!!


Just visit their pages:

Save 75% on Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Tactical Enhancement Pack on Steam

Save 75% on Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Explosive Mission Pack on Steam

Steam must tell you that you already own them. It isn't a "content" DLC anyways. More of a cheap unlock.

Right click on "Deus Ex: Human Revolution" in the Steam library. Click Properties and then click DLC. It will appear there as well.

Nothing to worry.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 23, 2012)

ok..but i'm not seeing any of these in-game..do i need to start a new game??


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2012)

Read the features here: Deus Ex: Human Revolution Preorder Packs - Deus Ex Wiki


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2012)

started game
completed first mission after the protagonist's "revival" without killing a single thug
but i was wondering which method gives more xp ?
stealth or assault?


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2012)

^^stealth...


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 3, 2012)

Started playing 2 days ago. Can't get the hang of hacking mini games. Any tips?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Started playing 2 days ago. Can't get the hang of hacking mini games. Any tips?



check the in built tutorial again
its easy as pie


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

I always prefer stealth whenever its available in game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Started playing 2 days ago. Can't get the hang of hacking mini games. Any tips?



initially u find it difficult to hack terminals but as soon as u unlock new perks it becomes a child play


----------



## C63_XeroCore (Aug 3, 2012)

I for onr didnt much liked this game.
Maybe the thrill to play it was much spoiled by my extremely high expectations.
I am not saying its a bad game, but its just not for me!
Now i know why i dont play any Hitman Games or remotely any Stealth games.
I've heard Deus Ex gives an unmatched story and all its reviews looks frankly more than stunning.
Graphics were good, Character movements is AWESOME but alas!,...even if Deus Ex promises you countless ways to Complete a mission,..In the end the developers prefer Stealth than anything else !


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes because this game is meant to be played that way.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2012)

A police personnel was messing with me in their office bulding.He wasnt allowing me to check the PC and was ready to shoot me on sight if I had put a step closer to him.
So I hid in the vent , took out my tranquilizer rifle and gave him the gift.
Later , he was found sleeping in vents.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2012)

Arey bhaiyon....
How to kill Namir??? 


Spoiler



I went to LIMB for last upgrade and now that she-dog used some device to mess my suit and augmentations



and dont give me advices like "bring that turret from outside and place it front of him" 

I have these
--Combat rifle
--Sniper rifle
--Laser rifle
--Stun gun
--Tranquilizers 
--EMP mine
--EMP grenades
--Typhoon ammo (though typhoon attack doesnt work in this fight)


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2012)

^^just have a takedown to defeat him.



Otherwise grenade rifle is good, only takes 3-4 shots.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2012)

@faun
It wont work for me coz my chip was modified lately
So i wont be able to use such tricks like takedown, cloak, typhoon explosion


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2012)

^^how is the takedown dependent on chip ? Its a simple martial art.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2012)

dunno
if you are talking about that "press Q" thing, then yea..its not working either


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 13, 2012)

You should get some grenades/launcher before entering the room with him.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 14, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^how is the takedown dependent on chip ? Its a simple martial art.





Piyush said:


> @faun
> It wont work for me coz my chip was modified lately
> So i wont be able to use such tricks like takedown, cloak, typhoon explosion



Yes the take down does not work without the augmentations. I guess because it's not powerful enough without them. I had 2 Frag Mines,2 Remote controlled explosives.I went to a statue in one corner,sat besides it siding to the wall,put the mines and explosives in front from where Namir comes and after explosion and a few bullets it was over.

Hey guys,I was wondering if anyone has tried the Missing Link DLC? It has not got very good reviews so I wanted to know if it is worth the money?


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2012)

^^well then just blast him with 3-4 grenade shots from grenade launcher. Thats what I did.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2012)

ok
will reload a previous save and find the appropriate stuff


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 14, 2012)

This is one hell of a game...im playing it right now and enjoying every moment of it...what graphics!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Arey bhaiyon....
> How to kill Namir???
> 
> 
> ...


use above highlighted weapons...4~5 Emp Grenades & Namir is history


----------



## Piyush (Aug 15, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> use above highlighted weapons...4~5 Emp Grenades & Namir is history



alright thanks
will surely try

defeated that guy
Had to minimize the difficulty level AND bring that heavy turret along with me :/


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2012)

This game,I'll never uninstall.

*i.imgur.com/qVnEH.png


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2012)

I emptied the emp grenade rifle on Namir. Didn't took long for him to go down. and the proceeded with uninstall.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2012)

I meant the first waala 

Also Human Revolution is 5$ on steam !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2013)

heard of Director's Cut in Movies & now its for this game also

Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut coming to all platforms


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

And then they release Deus Ex: The Fall. :<<


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2013)

played this game, wasn't able to kill the final Boss (hope it was final), the fight where none of your arguments work.... uninstalled.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2013)

Started playing this game. Epic epic game. Somehow beat the first boss. The story is indeed getting very interesting. Augments really help a lot!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Started playing this game. Epic epic game. Somehow beat the first boss. The story is indeed getting very interesting. Augments really help a lot!



One of the best stealth elements i've ever seen


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2013)

^^ Yup. Loving every bit of it. Got the social enhancement upgrade and it's just amazing. Makes interrogation lot more easier(and fun)


----------



## iittopper (Jul 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> played this game, wasn't able to kill the final Boss (hope it was final), the fight where none of your arguments work.... uninstalled.



it was one of the easiest fight and it wasn't the last boss


thetechfreak said:


> Started playing this game. Epic epic game. Somehow beat the first boss. The story is indeed getting very interesting. Augments really help a lot!



Yep my favourite stealth game . Some augmentation which i recommend - level 5 hacking , double takedown , and typhoon augmentation .


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 18, 2013)

If you liked this very much give the first Deus Ex a try if you haven't.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> One of the best stealth elements i've ever seen



The only downfall to me was that when I used to get to stealth and then Boss at once then handling was a bit difficult as I was accustomed to not killing anyone and now there was nowhere to hide.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> it was one of the easiest fight and it wasn't the last boss
> 
> 
> Yep my favourite stealth game . Some augmentation which i recommend - level 5 hacking , double takedown , and *typhoon augmentation* .



Dude ...why?


----------



## iittopper (Jul 19, 2013)

^^ Well i haven't completed the whole game only with stealth element ( since it was my first stealth game) , i use guns whenever i get busted or spotted by enemies or big machines . Typhoon ammo best work to take all guys in one shot .



gameranand said:


> The only downfall to me was that when I used to get to stealth and then Boss at once then handling was a bit difficult as I was accustomed to not killing anyone and now there was nowhere to hide.


yes , this was the only fault in this game , BOSS . But they took care of it in "missing link" DLC



axes2t2 said:


> If you liked this very much give the first Deus Ex a try if you haven't.



Yeah i will surely try .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

iittopper said:


> yes , this was the only fault in this game , BOSS . But they took care of it in "missing link" DLC.



Yeah that they did but it was too late.


----------

